# TOYOTA BUMPER ON A MAZDA B-2200?



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT I'VE SEEN IT DONE,SO I KNOW IT WILL GO,BUT WHAT DO I NEED TO
CHANGE? DO I NEED TO FAB.THE ORG. BUMPER BRACKETS OR CAN I USE 
TOYOTA BRACKETS,AND IF SO WILL THEY LINE UP??  :dunno: :tears:  :banghead: hno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

they have some conversion brackets on ebay thats how i did it ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-BRAC...sspagenameZWDVW 

this is the one right here ..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 29 2008, 09:01 AM~10056991
> *they have some conversion brackets on ebay thats how i did it ..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUMPER-BRAC...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


 :worship: :worship:  uffin: 
thanx homie!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 1 2008, 03:13 AM~10062091
> *:worship:  :worship:    uffin:
> thanx homie!!
> *


oh that conversion .. no i didnt have to cut anything ..i did make some adjustments on the bumper to valance holes .. i got a 3 piece bumper and a 4wd valance and the holes didnt line up that great .. not did they line up with the one piece bumper ... so i said fuck it and used the 3 piece 

also used alot of stainless bolts to put it all together


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 1 2008, 12:55 AM~10062776
> *oh that conversion .. no i didnt have to cut anything ..i did make some adjustments on the bumper to valance holes ..  i got a 3 piece bumper and a 4wd valance and the holes didnt line up that great .. not did they line up with the one piece bumper ... so i said fuck it  and used the 3 piece
> 
> also used alot of stainless bolts to put it all together
> ...


ha! so the 1 pice didnt line up ?
and whered u get the fender trim?
likeing them to!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

also i bent the parking light turn signal tabs closer together and used the stock signals .. it's got a lil gap around them but it works ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 1 2008, 04:58 AM~10062788
> *ha! so the 1 pice didnt line up ?
> and whered u get the fender trim?
> likeing them to!! :biggrin:
> *



ebay .. :biggrin: (for the grille, the mirrors, the bumper,valance, brackets, tailgate handle.fender trims. all steel radiator ) except the fenders and radiator i got all from the one company coulda saved alot if i got it all at once 

the door handles and taillights i got local of somebody parting out his truck and my baby blue shell .not pictured


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 1 2008, 01:03 AM~10062816
> *ebay ..  :biggrin:
> *


shits not funny i checked ebay and nothing.... :angry: 
lol :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 1 2008, 05:07 AM~10062827
> *shits not funny i checked ebay and nothing.... :angry:
> lol :biggrin:
> *


try chrome mazda truck 
chrome toyota 4 runner bumper
4 runner valance ,, watch that years match 

i can look up who sold me the fenders on my feed back ,, he was selling alot of trim


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 1 2008, 05:07 AM~10062827
> *shits not funny i checked ebay and nothing.... :angry:
> lol :biggrin:
> *


not looking hard enuff .. 

fender trims ebay # 170197259832

chrome 89-91 valance 250220496951


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

FBIRides.com sells the bumper conversion brackets and the bumpers, too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 1 2008, 03:50 AM~10063581
> *FBIRides.com sells the bumper conversion brackets and the bumpers, too.
> *


x2


----------



## MICHAEL_SUPERIOR (Feb 6, 2008)

this is my mazda i got the toyota bumper on it to what you think homie


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL_SUPERIOR_@Mar 1 2008, 11:31 AM~10064308
> *this is my mazda i got the toyota bumper on it to what you think homie
> 
> 
> ...


need a cleaner pic,but from what i can see looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## MICHAEL_SUPERIOR (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL_SUPERIOR_@Mar 1 2008, 02:40 PM~10065093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much better...
looks nice,i'll post a pic of mine after easter..  
but to see bits of it
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10063438
this is it at the painters....
SIC713
:biggrin:


----------

